# Big Fat Red Snapper



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello PFF! I want to share a recent video of a trip I made out of O.B. 

http://youtu.be/vgVEdX6wcUg

We nailed one of the biggest snappers I've ever seen. Definitely a great day as we loaded up the boat with nice fish that averaged 10 lbs or more.

If you enjoyed the footage, subscribe to my new YouTube channel and you can keep up with my latest videos.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Uncle Mike got it goin on with that big'en, Yummy bunch of filets, in dat bowl too.. Good job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks brother, we ate them last night at a big family dinner. It was delicious!

I actually had to switch to wire leader on a few of the rods because they were fighting so hard and cutting us off.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice snapper! I like those head gaffs


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks :thumbup: Nothing is worse than having a big fish on and the guy with the gaff can't stick 'em!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Why not just net them.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Graeat Video..

Thanks for keeping the audio and not adding music.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Redtracker said:


> Why not just net them.


I prefer a gaff because I'm pretty good with it, and I also don't like net tangles. Nets are always in the way IMO, and some species of fish will always make a run when they see the mouth of the net coming. I have lost more fish with nets than I have with a gaff.

I was asked by a member from the gulf shores pier forum to not add music to my videos, sounds like he's not alone! Good advice.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for report & vid.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

There will be more to come!


----------



## Brew23SeaHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice video! So what was the weight on the big one? (just said 20+ so assuming that was an estimate)


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Man that water looked great. Nice Snap.:thumbup:*


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Unfortunately we didn't have a scale and we filleted it immediately at the dock. I know it was at least 20 as it was one of the biggest I've seen. Holding it up with the gaff, it would hang easily from my shoulder to my knee and it absolutely dwarfed everything else we caught. Even the real good ones you never measure because it's obvious they're plenty big enough.

Thanks for the compliments, I was really happy Uncle Mike got it because he loves fishing but rarely gets into fish like that.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ELQa9PUM5Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player

End result of the trip


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Just got this photo back from my cousin.


----------

